# Sixers pursuing Dalembert's extension..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Sixers begin pursuing Dalembert's extension..*



> The 76ers and agent Marc Cornstein have begun discussions about a contract extension for center Samuel Dalembert, but with an unusual variable.
> 
> The NBA's collective bargaining agreement with the players association expires at the end of this season, with speculation that various rules and constraints could undergo major changes.
> 
> ...


LINK (reg. req.)


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Pick it up, pick it up, pick it up.

I don't think we should let this kid slip through our fingers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Get him for the 7 years, he's the future of the team along with Iguodala.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Get him for the 7 years, he's the future of the team along with Iguodala.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

thats right guys i agree .


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kenny Thomas cashed in with 50 million, so Dalembert should get around that same amount. 



To me, it would seem like the 76ers would wait a little bit on an extension for Dalembert since he has only played regularly for one season.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Kenny Thomas cashed in with 50 million,


In my memory, kenny thomas's contract is $41M. Don't get me wrong.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> In my memory, kenny thomas's contract is $41M. Don't get me wrong.


Believe me us Sixers fans know he got 50.6 million over 7 years.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Believe me us Sixers fans know he got 50.6 million over 7 years.


I need to prove I am right. 
links defeat "believe"

Links
http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/philadelphia.htm


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> I need to prove I am right.
> ...


07/16/03: The Sixers signed Kenny Thomas to a seven-year, $50 million contract. 

Here's a linky, Ballscientist:

http://www.realgm.com/src_playerfile.php?playerid=280


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> In my memory, kenny thomas's contract is $41M. Don't get me wrong.




For the remaining money on his contract, you are right. For how much Kenny Thomas will get through his entire contract, you are wrong.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 years remaining contract $37M.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Smart Move good big guys are hard to find


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I didn't realize Thomas was getting so ridiculously overpaid.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Get this guy signed long term, and quit mentioning Thomas' contract. :upset:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Any new news on the extension?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I dont see why people think KT's contract is so ridiculous, he is one of the top 10 rebounders in the leauge, and he's probably the lowest paid person of those top 10 (I didn't bother to check it out so tell me if I'm wrong) and he's great on the offensive end too and he did put up excellent numbers with AI and Big Dog out, sumthing like 18-13, i dont' think his contract is as bad as everyone makes it out to be


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

The Sixers aren't going any where at this moment, so they need to extend this kids contract, because the only thing the Sixers have going for them is the future.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Any new news on the extension?


Nope, haven't heard anything since they posted this article, I really hope they get something done.



> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> The Sixers aren't going any where at this moment, so they need to extend this kids contract, because the only thing the Sixers have going for them is the future.


The Sixers have a great chance of winning the Atlantic division this year, they most likely aren't anywhere near close to being a conference finals threat, but that doesn't mean there's nothing to play for in the present.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Sixers president and general manager Billy King has decisions to make by Oct. 29 regarding the status of center Samuel Dalembert and swingman John Salmons, both former No. 1 picks of the team.
> 
> Last year, the Sixers picked up Dalembert's contract option for this season at a little less than $1.6 million. Now they could sign him to an extension of up to six years starting at any number.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I guess we'll all know in a few weeks what's going to happen.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's a summary of what Chad Ford wrote about the Samuel Dalembert contract situation:

Talks are dead, Dalembert wants around $70 million, and the 76ers want to wait to see whether or not the end of last season was a fluke before paying out. Of course if Dalembert repeats those numbers he closed the season with, we could be looking at larger contract to sign him.

I understand the thinking by the 76ers, but I really disagree. Because of his size, athleticism and his past production Dalembert will bring a high price tag even if he doesn't exceed his numbers from the end of last season.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks for that update and i really agree with you for what he make the last season very teams now have the eye on him .


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

By the way, is Dalembert a restricted free agent?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> By the way, is Dalembert a restricted free agent?


Yeah, he will be after the season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he will be after the season.


Then there really isn't a problem.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Then there really isn't a problem.


That's true to a point, but there's always that scary scenario that he does what Stromile Swift just did and play for the tender instead of signing a contract.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What do you think the most Dalembert will be offered next season? And would we match that?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> What do you think the most Dalembert will be offered next season? And would we match that?


I think if he has a productive season he could fetch $70 million, if he doesn't have the season people expect it'd be a lot more like $45 million. Now I'm not sure how many teams out there would have the money to offer him that contract, but say if there were another team willing, I believe the 76ers would most likely match anything if it got to that point.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

so with that wait till the end of the season and wait what he does and then offering a new contract.and matching the others offers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA - Billy King sees no reason to worry.
> 
> He said Saturday night that he's confident the 76ers can work out a long-term contract extension with Samuel Dalembert, although King said it "probably won't" happen in the early period that concludes at the end of October because the two sides are relatively far apart financially.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> For Dalembert, who played explosively down the stretch last season, a qualifying offer is a modest $2,360,935. King and Marc Cornstein, Dalembert's agent, could conceivably still agree on an extension of up to seven seasons for whatever price they could negotiate. There is reason to believe that, in a new labor agreement, the owners want to reduce the maximum length of contracts to four seasons.
> 
> "Quite frankly, negotiations never really got started in this case,'' said Cornstein, who confirmed that he made an offer and that the team made a counteroffer. "The way Samuel has progressed, he's certainly a more established commodity now than he was a year ago. I've told him, whether it's now or next summer, he'll get rewarded.''
> 
> ...


LINK


----------

